# Know any keyboard controller with Fatar TP/9S-unweighted ?



## Fredeke (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello

I'm looking for a keyboard controller built around the Fatar TP/9S _unweighted_ keyboard.
Does one know if such a thing exist?

61 keys or more (though I don't expect to find more, not in unweighted format)


----------



## muk (Mar 20, 2020)

Korg seems to have a few models, according to this list:









A great list of Keyboards/Controllers and The Key-Beds they use.


* A Personal note on the. New Studio Logic SL 73 or 88. I find that Outside of the Weird 3 X/Y Stick Controllers(I want Wheels). The SL-73 at $499 is a killer deal. Top of the line Fartar keybed. Wish it came with Semi Weighted keys. And most probably . The 1 I will purchase. While this list is...




www.yamahasynth.com





(Look for the term 'ungewichtet', which means 'unweighted').


----------



## Fredeke (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for the link !

Apparently, many synths use this keyboard, but not many controllers :-/

(There's the old Evolution MK461C, but it's hard to find)


----------



## muk (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, I couldn't find a single controller with this keybed. If you want this exact keybed model, the only solution I can think of is diy. Doepfer sells (sold?) Fatar keybeds and parts seperately. At the moment I can't access their homepage though. Wondering what that means?


----------



## Fredeke (Mar 21, 2020)

muk said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find a single controller with this keybed. If you want this exact keybed model, the only solution I can think of is diy. Doepfer sells (sold?) Fatar keybeds and parts seperately. At the moment I can't access their homepage though. Wondering what that means?



I''m bad at DIY, when not following precise instructions. Even my attempts at the simplest device (a box with some switches, say) usually don't work well.

I'm not looking for that keybed in particular. I'm looking for a 61+ unweighted keyboard with good aftertouch. By good aftertouch I mean, reacts to light pressure (to the slightest pressure, ideally) and has fine resolution from light to heavy.

I noticed my Nord Wave is like that, and I found out it uses this Fatar keybed (alas, the Nord's panel is not exactly a master controller's - and it's only 49 keys). But the Moog Sub 37 has a fine keyboard in this regard too. I could do with one like that, in 61 key version. The original Arturia Keylab has the finest, most sensitive aftertouch I've ever experienced, but unfortunately I hate everything about programming its interface. Maybe I should give it another shot... Anyway, I don't know which keybed _they_ use, but that would in fact be the best for me.

On the other end of the spectrum, there's the Roland A-Pro: I could litterally sprain a finger trying to play the aftertouch, and then it goes from 0 to 127 like a switch. Useless.
Now I have a Code 61, it's a little better but still too stiff, and semi-weighted is not my thing, after all.

Now someone on Gearslutz shared this link: https://www.yamahasynth.com/ask-a-q...yboards-controllers-and-the-key-beds-they-use
It's a list of many synthesizers and keyboards and the keybeds they use. From it I get I won't find a controller with Fatar TP/9S, but I could still investigate which keybed use my other favorite keyboards...


----------

